# ...........



## Claymore (21 Jul 2014)

.......


----------



## toesy (22 Jul 2014)

I bought a 2nd hand 12 year old Hegner Scrollsaw, and since then I have used it daily, not 8 hrs a day but on average at least 2hr per day, sometimes from 9am - 10pm

I have seen the Axminster AWFS18, as I visit their Nuneaton store a lot. It does look like an exact copy, But you have to think about the overall quality and have they cut any corners.

The Axi SS gives you awesome value for money, variable speed and extras to boot, currently £399.00

I would if I didn't want the extras go for the Hegner, if I a was a true hobby chappy, and only used it a half as much as I have I'd go for the Axi


----------



## scrimper (22 Jul 2014)

Have you read through this thread?
axminster-awfs-18-how-does-it-compare-to-a-hegner-t81781.html


----------



## Claymore (22 Jul 2014)

..........


----------



## finneyb (22 Jul 2014)

Brian,

I am a AWFS18 owner for much the same reasons as you; the saw will do what you ask
Like all saws it will need bolting down as the instructions state; adjusting the variable speed removes vibration due to harmonics. Try bolting down the existing saw and adjusting the speed it may help.

My SS is bolted to a piece of MDF, which in turn is fastened to a workmate by a 'tenon' in the workmate jaws and four clamps (blue) - see pic.

Make sure the workmate screws are tight. By using a workmate I can use an IKEA folding chair to save space when not is use.








Brian


----------



## scrimper (22 Jul 2014)

Regarding bolting down a scrollsaw; Roger Buse the man who sold me my Hegner told me that you get a lot less vibration by using a metal stand rather than a wooden one, something to do with the frequency that the saw oscillates at, having never used a metal stand I don't know if that is correct or whether he was trying to get me to buy a stand as well! I always use a heavily made wooden stand myself and found them perfectly adequate. but there is no doubt that if not bolted down the saw will vibrate quite a lot especially at higher speeds. When I bought my Diamond saw Doug Woodward who made and sold me the machine told me to bolt the stand to the floor as well!


----------



## martinka (22 Jul 2014)

scrimper":jmx4nefp said:


> When I bought my Diamond saw Doug Woodward who made and sold me the machine told me to bolt the stand to the floor as well!



I originally had my Hegner stand bolted to the garage floor, and it did make a difference. 

Once I got used to the saw being there and stopped walking into it and nearly knocking it over, I removed the bolt. :mrgreen:


----------



## Claymore (22 Jul 2014)

...........


----------



## toesy (23 Jul 2014)

Brian

I think the Axminster would be a good bet for you, as it will have a three year warranty also, where as the Hegner will only have 12mths. Although currently you cannot find this on their website,. Never knew they were in Shrewsbury,,, anyone got a JCB Digger nr Shrewsbury only need it for a couple of hours...


----------



## Claymore (23 Jul 2014)

.........


----------



## finneyb (23 Jul 2014)

toesy":u2hzm429 said:


> ...... the Hegner will only have 12mths. Although currently you cannot find this on their website,. Never knew they were in Shrewsbury,,, anyone got a JCB Digger nr Shrewsbury only need it for a couple of hours...



Don't bury Hegner SS it not environmentally friendly - they could be melted down :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Brian


----------



## toesy (23 Jul 2014)

finneyb":2jmjv8hx said:


> toesy":2jmjv8hx said:
> 
> 
> > ...... the Hegner will only have 12mths. Although currently you cannot find this on their website,. Never knew they were in Shrewsbury,,, anyone got a JCB Digger nr Shrewsbury only need it for a couple of hours...
> ...



PMSL

Claymore does you & your wife need a Son !!! Im cheap and can iron... All I want for my birthday is a Scrollsaw, lots of love toesy


----------



## Claymore (23 Jul 2014)

..........


----------



## toesy (23 Jul 2014)

got tears in my eyes at that reply Claymore,.


----------



## Claymore (23 Jul 2014)

..........


----------



## Claymore (24 Jul 2014)

..........


----------



## scrimper (24 Jul 2014)

Claymore":6i4i15vv said:


> Hi,
> Well my AWFS18 has arrived and very impressed with it! feels 100% much safer to use than my Parkside/Einheil and VERY smooth to use with zero vibration even at top speed!
> I was very impressed with Axminsters service too and they even put a load of blades and 2 large sheets of 10mm ply practice on
> I can see the difference in quality already and just tried cutting some 1/2" Oak with the very fine blade that was already fitted and it cut it like butter, yesterday i tried the same bit of wood and broke 4 number 12 blades and only managed to cut into it 1".
> ...



Good to hear Brian, I am expecting to read full reports from you on this saw complete with images of it's in's and outs, You have been appointed chief AWFS18 test reporter to the forum! :shock: :mrgreen: 

Yes I use Coreldraw and Photoshop for doing designs but it can be hard work, sometimes what I do is copy small pieces from old designs then join them up together using the software, it can take a lot of time but it is very rewarding and you then create something unique. Clip art is widely available and can be modified and turned into a design too. Some while ago made a small note rack with drawer (picture enclosed) I took a Field Maple leaf from one of our trees and scanned it then used Coreldraw to make up the design.

(Afraid the picture looks a bit fuzzy but it's the only one I have and I gave the item away!)


----------

